# is this heresy?



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi from an old member.

Many years ago I remember searching this forum for advice after I became a coffee lover, since that time I have taken great pleasure in enjoying great coffee to my taste. My choices may surprise some but it works for me. I have always favoured the Gaggia baby class, every bit as good as the classic I think, but more modern design. I did originally go for the twin but soon learned my lesson (unreliable, unpredictable and a right royal pain in the arse) but loved it's looks so stayed with the manual version. I have had two, both secondhand, and totally reliable. I use it on a timer for early morning brews before going out to work. I make only three cups a day now, but every day for donkeys years and been no problems at all. I am lucky enough to live in God's own country so water is completely soft and no need to descale. I have an old Gaggia MDF, the solid metal (quiet) version but with new burrs. I learned to surf very quickly, and other than that it's a pure pleasure to drink the finest coffee with very little fuss. Yes I backflush once a fortnight, but thats it. No mods, still use the pannarello for great microfoam (yes I do!)

So why the post? Well the baby is going the way they do, the paint is peeling and it's lost it's looks, and this time I was considering a rancilio sylvia, but wait... I make coffee early in the morning (well dead of night really). With no pannarello for frothing, won't the noise of the wand wake the house?

So to my question... I know the reverse is possible and popular, but can you retro fit the Gaggia pannarello wand to the Sylvia? (to keep it quiet). Or should I just stay with what I know?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

To have owned it for as long as you have it doesn't really owe you anything so maybe it is time to do a complete overhaul...... Strip it right down enough to get those parts that look tired either replaced or along to the powder coating guys for some tlc.

If you enjoy using it so much then perhaps you could find another tired example and then you have a box of spares/something to use whilst yours get its refurb.

Apart from that I don't think steaming with a normal wand is so very loud...close the door and I doubt anyone else in the house will hear you


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you know what, if you are happy with what you know, then get yourself another decent used gaggia


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Have to agree with coffeechap, better the devil and all that. Though... is the sound of the steam wand louder than the pump?

I've got up in the middle of the night before and made a Horlicks/Ovaltine to try to help me back to sleep and worried about the noise of a steam wand and tbh it's never been a problem. Even the La Pavoni isn't that loud (and it steams a lot quicker than a Gaggia, plus is near silent in operation - basically a kettle boiling..) I could've made hot milk in the microwave, but you know... it was looking at me wanting me to use it (plus it tastes better..)


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a Classic with a new solenoid and the original wand in the for sale section that might be of interest?

regards

Mark


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I would send a message to gaggiamanualservice a member on here who knows these machines inside out.

He only lives in Tod so you might even collect from him.

ian


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

On the other hand, change can be exciting and fun. I've always admired the Sylvia's looks.


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, let me pick out the bones...

First, am I wrong about the noise of a 'standard' steam wand then? Do the childhood memories of Brucciani's Coffee shop deceive me? Remember, I am trying to keep on the good side of the good wife!

NickR, I too have always admired the Sylvia and maybe I am looking for a more 'serious' machine.

Has anyone ever had the base and top plates of a baby powder coated? I wonder what they would charge? I mean, the rest of the machine is still excellent and works fine. Incidentally Rhys, you mentioned the noise of the pump.. mine is virtually silent! (though I think that's because Ive always been very careful with mounting it after a strip down, making sure the pipes and wires are routed and secured properly.

So come on guys, I value your opinion... should i be refurbing or is there really anything better secondhand for under £250? How does the La Pavoni (don't know that one) or the new retro Kitchen Aid compare. Any other serious competitors? And I still don't know if you can fit a Gaggia steam wand to a Sylvia ! lol Thanks.

Sorry , I just looked up the pavoni, that looks a beast, but I want simplicity.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I know what you mean about the noise but that is often down to technique (assuming you mean the insane screeching noise that comes from having the tip too far in the milk). I had a Classic with the Silvia wand and whilst you *could* get it to screech, you could equally well avoid it, and usually if you have the tip in the right position to get good microfoam, you don't get the noise.


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

Well it's a couple of months since I posted, and oh boy, have I learned! There are none so blind as those who WILL NOT SEE!

I want any and everyone to understand. I was wrong! WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG! Got it?

If you are a newbie looking to buy your first espresso maker, don't buy anything else. Buy the Classic. A month ago I finally replaced my much beloved and long owned Baby with a used Classic, £75 of fleabay. Yes I got it cheap, sometimes there are bargains to be had. Now I am kicking myself for sticking with the Baby for so long, but hey don't get me wrong, they make great coffee and are great value used, and they look great on the kitchen top, but are they as good as the Classic? No, not by a Yorkshire mile! (That's roughly the same as any other mile, but a bit wetter and more beautiful!)

First there's the build. The classic, being all heavy guage stainless steel and welded construction, is a real beast of a thing, heavy and solid. The older style buttons/switches feel much more robust and feel like they will last years (the Baby has push on push off buttons which feel like they will break (and do) any minute. I had to replace mine twice) It makes the Baby feel cheap by comparison. In use everything is just re-assuring and well... workmanlike.

My frothing? My used Gaggia has had the Sylvia wand upgrade, and no, it doesn't make any more noise than the turbo frother thing I had before, ONCE you get the technique right (which took me about three attempts and isn't difficult despite what people have said on here and other forums). I am now making great, creamy shiny glossy micro-foam which is much better than with the turbo-frother pannarello I had before) in quiet confidence.

The Classic is also a much better looking machine in the flesh than it looks in most pictures, certainly looks great on the worktop. If I have one reservation, it is only that I could get a 'Proper Mug' under the Baby, but I have to pull into a shot glass or buy shorter fatter mugs for the Classic (I don't drink espresso straight)

I was wrong, you were all right, I defer to experience, I should have listened! I'm a very happy bean


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Maybe consider taking the spout off the portafilter if you never split a shot and if it would give you the necessary head room for your preferred mugs.

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?topic=204.0


----------

